# How to make a virtual mailuser verified ?

## jecepede

Aloha !

In a previous post I asked how to reject instead of bounce mail and I got it solved.

See : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1129866-highlight-.html

For those of you who want a quick answer :

 *jecepede wrote:*   

> Aloha !
> 
> ```
> reject_unverified_recipient
> ```
> ...

 

.

There is one but, is 't there allways ???

After this change, I had the mailbox run perfect for a while, but now I came across another problem. 

I needed to create a new user on my box so I fired up PostfixAdmin 3.3.8 and created another user.

As a postmaster I could send mail to and from this account but..... I could not get mail from outside my domain. 

For example, when I sent mail from my Hotmail to my new account I see this in the log :

```
Apr 24 13:52:32 postbox postfix/smtpd[3566]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail-oln040092071066.outbound.protection.outlook.com[40.92.71.66]: 450 4.1.1 <mynewaccount@mydomain.nl>: Recipient address rejected: unverified address: unknown user: "mynewaccount@mydomani.nl"; from=<externamemail@hotmail.com> to=<mynewaccount@mydomain.nl> proto=ESMTP helo=<EUR03-DB5-obe.outbound.protection.outlook.com>
```

Note the 'unverified' part of the error message.

.

To be clear : 

* mynewaccount@mydomain.nl can send AND recieve from other mydomain.nl users.

* mynewaccount@mydomain.nl can send to Hotmail users

* Hotmail users can not sent to mynewaccount@mydomain.nl

* Hotmail users can sent to any other mydomain.nl user

So here is the weird part :

When I undo the solution from afformentoned post, thus delete 'reject_unverified_recipient' from main.cf

everything works as it should ???

Could someone please explain why that is ???

Even  better; how can I make a virtual mailuser verified ???

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers

Jecepede

----------

## Princess Nell

I'll take a stab.

The key here is "unknown user". I'm unfamiliar with postfixadmin but it looks like maybe the new user wasn't added correctly or postfix reload not done after. You can check with postmap -q mynewaccount@mydomain.nl mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf if the user is in the database.

----------

